

Ask HN: what Twitter apps do you use regularly or recommend? - adrianwaj

There are so many Twitter apps, including mashups that it can be hard to keep up with what's out and what's good.<p>What do you use and what would you suggest we check out?
======
monkeygrinder
I use Hootsuite, instead of Adobe's TweetDeck, because it's a web-based app
and I'm a pointy clicky type of person.

I don't have an iPhone, but if I did I'd use Tweetie.

It really depends on how you use Twitter, but Mashable have a great guide
include a list of their picks of best apps.
<http://mashable.com/guidebook/twitter/>

------
shadowz
Tweetie desktop and iPhone. I rarely use Tweetdeck but have it on my computer.
Take a look at Hootsuite for web.

------
benashkan
Personal Use: Tweetie desktop and iPhone. Business Use: Tweetdeck.

From time to time I use Seesmic web.

